# preparing to show one's product



## Ruthie (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, I was so impressed with Shawnee's display.  It looked so professional and yet so "natural."  I loved all the wood she used in display.  

I have been away from soaping for about 10 years.  I moved at that time and was burned out from dealing with a bed and breakfast that loved my soap, but did not like anything else about my business (packaging, etc.)  Some handmade soaps recently given to me got me back into the desire to make my own.  I'll probably wait til summer or even next Christmas to start selling at craft shows (and not sure I'll ever deal with a B & B again!)

I have done some craft shows in the mean time, as I also make reusable shopping bags out of recycled polypropeline pet and feed bags.  But I have always felt like display is my weak point.  Are there any resources for developing this ability?  Or any hints and ideas that you would share?  I am going to a craft show today and plan to look with an eye toward "what works."

Thanks!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment!  :wink: 
I think your display should reflect what your product is about. It will be what people associate with your product, and if it doesn't mesh, it may be forgotten. My soaps and products have a "medieval" type of theme, so if my displays were pink and purple polka dots, it would send mixed signals.
For Example:
If "girly" or "pretty soaps" is your thing, I would go with colorful and lacy/ruffled type accessories, like table cloths, signs, set up. 
If "natural" is your theme, go with burlap, canvas, muslin, greenery. 
If "modern" or "industrial" is your theme, you would want clean lines and shelving/racks, black table cloths, etc.
If you're doing the "old fashioned" idea, use antique repurposed displays and table cloths, like crates and barrels.

Also, I've found that no matter what you're selling, an "L" shaped set up facing out works best. A lot of people are just "strollers"...they don't want to come inside your tent and "shop". It helps to catch their eye if its close to the aisle. When I sold jewelry, I wanted shoppers to come in my tent, like a shop, and get carried away looking at my jewelry. Many did, but some just peeked in as they walked by. I changed my set up and got a lot more attention. It's not always possible to do it this way if you're not on an aisle or corner, but the less "effort" people have to give to see your product, the better for you. And multi-tiers help too, instead of one layer on the table.

I love setup and display, and would be happy to help you out if you need it  :wink: 

P.S. if you have a Pinterest account, you can browse "craft show display" or "soap display" or "craft set up" or any of those kind of terms to get some ideas, even if they're not pictures of soap.


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you have a picture of your displays?


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 9, 2012)

Check out her pictures in this thread viewtopic.php?f=26&t=34302


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 10, 2012)

Shawnee, thanks for the great insight!  I think I am somewhere between "natural" and "old fashion."  I'll have to do some thinking on that.  Thanks also for the offer to help out as I think through this process.  I'll likely take you up on that.  And you are so right about the L shape.  I noticed that about myself at the show I visited this weekend.  Actually, almost none of the booths made me even want to get close, except to talk where the vendors were friends (and not even all of those! I still think craft shows should be crafts, not Scentsy and ordered tote bags!)

Esther, I do not have any old photos of my displays that I can find.  I still have the old green sheets I used on my tables, so that is a starting point.  They are a strange but lovely shade, between olive and forest green.  

Maiseycat, yes- those photos are awesome!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know if you've checked out this store for tablecloths but I love them...

http://www.linentablecloth.com/?SID=7rh ... re=default

I go for a more upscale look with my products when I'm in the mall...












When I am doing an open air show then I am using baskets and such....






I am using an "L" but not the way that Shawnee does, mostly because I don't have enough room to let people come down along the side.  But I think I'll see if there is a way for me to do it in another way....


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2012)

Those are lovely displays. I think even the one with baskets looks elegant.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 11, 2012)

Lindy, your photos are so cool!  Thanks for sharing!  Your display in the mall looks like it is two sided?  Are those reusable bags hanging under the paper bags?  And you have your logo on the bags and sign in the outdoor display.  I'll check out the tablecolths.  I recently traded loads of tablecloths and doilies for soap.  That was the soap that got me back into the craft.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you Hazel  I just changed my display over in the mall this fall after the trade show.  I really like the feel of the cubicles.

Ruthie thank you.  The bags under the paper bags are bio-degradable T-Shirt bags and I print the logos and attach to the white bags.  The mall set up actually has 4 edges to work with.  The one where my cash register is, the 2 long sides and then the other end that is not that big.  It allows me lots of room to display and right now that is soooo important because I have a lot of product to display.  The banner in my outdoor display was made by Vista Print and I love it!  You are going to be amazed at the cost of those tablecloths.... and try layering as well.

This is from the trade show I did in September and you can see I layered the colours to create some interest.


----------



## MaitriBB (Dec 21, 2012)

I just ordered a tablecloth + overlay from linentablecloths ... under $20 including shipping.  Nice!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 21, 2012)

MaitriBB said:
			
		

> I just ordered a tablecloth + overlay from linentablecloths ... under $20 including shipping.  Nice!



Aren't they just fantastic on their pricing?  Love them!


----------

